# boosting chances



## liz S (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi,
I've undergone 3 DI treatments - but no joy.  It's been a real struggle to get another sperm sample - and the clinic have managed to secure one.. I don't hold out much hope of there being any further go's.

Does anyone know of any way to boost chances?  Can follicles be monitored?  Should sample be put inside Uterus - any other ideas?

Cheers

Liz


----------

